# Nokia N72 Memory Card capacity



## avik_chat (Jul 16, 2007)

I have Nokia N72 (Black & Gold) with 128 MB memory card. I want to extend the memory capacity upto 2 GB. Please tell me if my phone is compatible with 2 GB memory card. If not, then what is the maximum capacity of memory card that the phone supports.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 16, 2007)

yup 2gb works cool


----------

